# What Doctors Will Be Presant At My Few Hours With The Cam Down My Throat And My Bum



## RSHEPPICK (Jun 24, 2002)

Well i went in for the first time to a Gastro doctor he pressed on my stomach asked if it hurt i said no he asked if it bothered me i said ya your sticking your finger into my stomach. i explained that i have the worst pain and felt like i had a basketball in my right side he said he wants to do both of the camera things at the same time , i worry however, that ill wake up i dont want to wake up can i request that they put me fully asleep ?Thanks,Ronnie


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I have an upcoming colonoscopy scheduled, and I'm afraid of waking up too







So I can totally understand where you are coming from!! Maybe if you explained to the doctor or nurse that you are really afraid of being awake for these tests, they could put you completely to sleep?? Can't hurt to ask!! I know that when I go, I'm going to ask that they PLEEEEEEASE give me enough medication to put me completely out. Because I have anxiety and panic attacks, and am scared to death that I'll freak out if I wake up


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I recently had both upper and lower endoscopys same day, one right after the other. I was given a light general anethesia called propathol/diprovan which was wonderful,I heard them talking in the beginning then next thing I knew BOTH scopes were done and woke up in a great mood which is one of the side effects. This ia the same drug that they gave George Bush. Most people dont feel anything, fall asleep and do not remember either proceedure with the most common sedative used (I think) which is versid, which doesnt require an anethesiologist to administer. In my case i had a really bad and really RARE reaction to the versid many years ago so its considered "medically necessary" in my case for a light general, cause you HAVE to have an anethesiologist administer it and be with you during the whole thing, and of course it costs more that way. If you are extremely anxious and ask your DR he/she may be able to arrange something like that for you. BUT like I said the VAST majority of people do just fine with the sedative. Hope this helps. Also I was in a recovery room with about 10 other people who had the Versid and were still zonked and asleep, where as I was happy,"horney", nearly raped my husband as he helped me get dressed and felt just great for the rest of that day into the next







Its a very short, quick acting general and people wake up from it quickly too. In my opinion its all about money (the whole gosh darn health care system is these days) cause another MD (one to do the scope another to do the anethesia) costs more.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

LOL sorry I'm just laughing at that reaction you had to the anesthesia... "relations" were the furthest thing from my mind after my scope!And you say George W. had that same med? I wonder if he was also frisky in the recovery room







And now to respond to the topic...With the usual meds, I wouldn't worry about waking up. If you come out of it briefly, you'll only have foggy memories of it...the medicine not only relaxes you, it makes your memory pretty fuzzy. I thought it'd be kinda cool to see the inside of my colon on the screen (i'm weird like that) but I don't remember any of that. If you do start to be more aware of things, they'll pump more meds into your IV and you'll be back in la-la land again momentarily.


----------



## fustratedandtired (Jul 2, 2002)

I can identify with your nerves. I go for my first colonoscopy next friday. I have had a laporoscopy before so I am not scared of being awake. The stuff they give you really works. You don't remember a thing. It the prep stuff that makes me nervous. I hear it makes you miserable. Can it be any worse to drink than that barium stuff? Just a note, not everyone wakes up happy from anesthesia. I usually wake up crying and angry. I guess it just differs. The procedure is usually a breeze from what I understand.


----------

